# Madone 6 Series in H3



## wembley (May 15, 2011)

I now have a 2009 C'dale SuperSix. The geometry leaves my neck sore from trying to look down the road. Thus, I'm contemplating a Trek with the H3 geometry simply to bring me more upright. I will get the frameset only and move my current components over to the new bike. It is a 7900 series with Zipps so there really is no upgrade path (or need).

My questions are.

1. Are there any differences between the H2 and H3 except geometry? I want a super stiff bike.

2. My crankset is a "standard" size FSA compact that uses an adapter to fit Cannondale's BB30 bottom bracket? Can I use it in Treks bottom bracket. I know another adapter is probably needed. I just hate to spend that extra money for a crankset if not essential.

Thanks


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

The 6.9 SSL the strongest one but I am not sure if it is more stiff than the 6.5 or 6.7 but the material of ssl is different.

About the crank set compatability you can sent an email to [email protected].

This company is an expert in these matters and they will help you to choose the right adaptor to fit crankset.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

You might want to check to see if the 6 series come in H3. When I built my Project One 6.9 SSL I was told that it didn't come in the H3.

Have you went for a fit on your bike? I spent $150 for a 2 hour fit which comes with 2 follow ups and was a difference.

Rob


----------



## wembley (May 15, 2011)

Para8291 said:


> You might want to check to see if the 6 series come in H3. When I built my Project One 6.9 SSL I was told that it didn't come in the H3.
> 
> Have you went for a fit on your bike? I spent $150 for a 2 hour fit which comes with 2 follow ups and was a difference.
> 
> Rob


The 6 series SSL does not come in H3, but the "regular" 6 does. 

Yea, I've been fit for it and it sort of works, but I am 61 and the range of motion is just not there anymore. 

BTW I saw your previous post re acquiring yours and can only echo the others replies regarding thanks for your service and sacrifice. Only words, but truly meant.


----------

